# Charlotte Area Club Meeting At My Place!



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

FYI - Anyone in the Carolinas or interested in a long road trip welcome!

On Sunday June 22nd Iâ€™ll be hosting a CAAS (Charlotte Area Aquatic Society) meeting at my new house to show off my new fish room. The group welcomes interested people or potential members to attend at least one meeting before they start pumping you to join the cult (no you donâ€™t have to shave your head). Iâ€™d like to extend a friendly welcome to anyone here who wants to check us out.

CAAS site - http://aquacharlotte.org/CAASBBS/index.php

Hosts Zip Code 28273

Post questions here or ask via PMâ€¦


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

Is this a cichlid club or freshwater in general or both salt & fresh in general? I'm asking because I'm a cichlidiot and my daughter is wants to start a salt tank.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

CAAS is a Cichlid friendly freshwater club... some members have salt and our forum has a salt water folder... but the group is freshwater focused...

There is a saltwater / reef club in Charlotte as well but I don't know much about it... I'd imagine if you joined the CAAS group to talk to us about your Cichlids you could ask in the saltwater folder and someone could help you out.

I just moved into a new house and am working on a 12' x 20' fishroom. It has 500~600 gal of water in it now with another few hundred in progress... plus an 8'x4'x3' (700g) DIY tank planned... All I keep are Cichlids except for a few dithers in grow out tanks. If you like Jack Dempseys you've got to come by. I have several of each color morph and am working on a breeding program with them. Plus a a good few other Cichlids... and my Cichlid stock is not even close to the biggest in town 

I have some neighbors down the street that keep salt tanks. I'm sure they'll be stopping by and would love to give your daughter some pointers. If your free on the 22nd you should stop by...


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

So we've talked NightHawk into coming... anyone else?

First beer is free for anyone not driving...


----------

